# Poodle Pumpkin



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I was forwarded an email with some very creative and high quality dogs carved into pumpkins. One of them was a standard!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

And a few more...


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats cool, I'm just dying to get a pumpkin to carve. I guess we're going to have to do it this weekend


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Those are wonderful!! Someone is very talented!_


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I love it, thanks for posting.

That standard is sporting the "Flip 'Do".


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh wow! those are really neat. I gotta try that some time


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Those are great! Wish I had that kind of talent!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love the pictures - I wish my poos would pose! lol


----------

